#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct Admission in GNIT Engineering College Greater Noida

## Sachali

*About*: Greater Noida Institute of Technology (GNIT) is one of the  premier Institutions in the field of Technical and Management  Education. It has been formed by Shri Ram Educational Trust, Noida on no  profit basis with a firm determination and commitment to foster a  holistic approach towards the development of Engineering and Management  Education.  The Trust was formed in the year 2000 and the Institute was  established in the year 2001.

It has been approved by All India Council Of Technical Education and  affiliated with U.P. Technical University, Lucknow.  At present it is  imparting MBA and B.Tech Courses in different disciplines.  Institute  has also planned to have Master's and Doctor's Programmes in near  future.

The Institute distinguishes itself from other colleges and Institutes  due to its holistic approach and unique foresighted planning in  providing technical and professional education with the state-of-the-art  techniques.  The main objective of an Institute is to generate a bunch  of highly creative professionals, who can contribute not only in the  Human Resource Development but also in the Nation Building Exercise.

Allround personal growth of the students and development of fine skills  are the key objectives at GNIT.  We groom students as an effective  personality for immediate employment. It may be noted that the U.S.A,  European and the Middle East countries find qualified & skilled  manpower mostly from other developing countries. India, being a large  population of English speaking people, is a potential competitor in  providing trained technical and professional manpower to the global  Industrial Market. 

*Branches :*
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanicalElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectricalElectronics & InstrumentationCivil Engineering

*Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota seats in GNIT Engineering College Greater  Noida " in B.TECH. (2012-2016) 

Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)

*












  Similar Threads: Direct MBA admission 2012 in GNIT, Greater Noida Direct Btech admission 2012 in GNIT, Greater Noida Direct MCA admission 2012 in Greater Noida Institute of Technology (GNIT) Direct Admission in G.L. Bajaj College of Engineering Greater Noida Direct Admission in IILM College of Engineering Greater Noida

----------

